# airbrush foundation



## LC (Apr 14, 2010)

GAHHHH! I'm going crazy. I'm very biased towards MAC because I'm a former employee so it's SO hard for me to go to a product outside of MAC. I recently bought a nice airbrush machine, and per the advice of one of the employees at the MAC Pro store in NYC, he told me to use MAC's face and body foundation with the airbrush. He said he personally thought that MAC's airbrush specific foundation was too cakey and opaque... So I went and bought 8 different face and body foundations...and though i LOVEEEEE face and body normally..it totally sucks in the airbrush!! It makes the skin looks greasy because it's meant to be buffed into the skin, but with the airbrush it just lays on top. I'm afraid to try the mac micronized airbrush foundation because I heard it takes too long to dry, plus what the employee had said about it being too opaque (I know I can use a mixing medium, but still). I was told to try Temptu's foundations, but like I said, I'm so weird about going outside of mac products, although I havent closed the idea out.

Has anyone here who uses an airbrush machine tried the mac micronize airbrush foundation? the temptu foundations? or is there something else that you love?? need advice asap


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 15, 2010)

I love the look of Make up for ever face and body liquid makeup using an airbrush machine. Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER Face & Body Liquid Makeup: Liquid Foundation
HTH's!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 15, 2010)

Duh forgot to state why. It makes the skin look even and matte with very little effort on the MUA's part. It's like the foundation was meant for airbrush machines.


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks girl...anyone else?? need more input please!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Apr 17, 2010)

I've heard that face atelier foundations can be used in airbrush machines..I know it says something about it on their website. I'm loving the ultra foundation right now. I know on the face atelier website you can buy samples for $1 each. So maybe instead of investing in a whole lineup of colors you can try a sample or two and see what you think? Or maybe buy like 1 color of temptu (something suitable for yourself?) and see what you think. I know it's so hard going out of the mac spectrum-I'm the same way since I'm a FT artist good luck!


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks...boo i just ordered foundations from occ last night! I did a lot of research and it seemed that OCC and Temptu were the best and most popular foundations, and after more research, it looked like most people preferred OCC, so I went with it. The cost wasnt bad at all. only $50 for 12 different shades. Small bottles, but still, a little goes a long way with airbrush. Thanks for the input!


----------



## LRMakeup (Apr 18, 2010)

I use OCC and Temptu too! I think you're going to be really happy with your choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love them


----------



## LC (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_I use OCC and Temptu too! I think you're going to be really happy with your choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them_

 
do you mix 244 with your occ foundations or use them as is?


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 22, 2010)

MAC Airbrush is so flat. No dimension at all. Very opaque.. I use temptu and MUFE Face N Body.. The MUFE face and body has a very nice finish when used in the airbrush.


----------



## ShowStopper22 (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you use the MAC airbrush foundation in this machine??


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't used the MAC airbrush foundation, but I do use Dinair's airbrush foundation in my kit for brides and I LOVE it. Not only is the price amazing, but the foundation really gives a skin like quality where it's so perfect looking but still looks like skin. Goss Makeup Artist on youtube raves about it, so does Kandee Johnson.


----------



## callmeleamshi (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi ladies.  This is an awesome thread   I am wondering if MUFE F&B should be mixed with anything to airbrush.  I had some difficulty airbrushing with my Iwata gun and plain MUFE F&B.  I am new to airbrushing, so thankfully this was not on a job x-)


----------



## plassfi (Jul 12, 2012)

I use MAKE UP FOREVER, and I love it. But I decided to try Luminess air, today was my first day trying it. Do you recommend Luminess? Also if I want to continue to use MAKE UP FOREVER, can I use the Face and Body with my airbrush machine?


----------



## gonads (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd also like to know how "Luminess" compares to Temptu! 
  	Has anyone tried the MAC Face and Body Mixing Medium for airbrushing? I am looking for a "bronzer" to compliment airbrush tanning...


----------



## Paintedlipsnz (May 28, 2014)

I have just started getting into airbrush too and so i purchased the Temptu sample kit to try it out on myself first before i use on my clients. I liked the idea that you could use with a sponge and flat brush also but i do find it's quite shiny! I found even with a few layers this didn't look as flawless as I had seen when other mua's had used a brush. I have pretty oily skin and have been kind of been put off  I'm determined to switch to airbrush fully so any ideas would be fab


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

I really wanna try kett! So far I've only used Belletto and the Mac Pro colors but I hated the mac colors I returned them, they were


----------



## anewyou (Aug 16, 2014)

I have both Dinair and Belletto sample airbrush foundations. I'm not impressed with either formula.  My MUA school gave us the really tiny Dinair compressor, then I recently got the Belletto Ultimate (white) with the dial.  Now I'm reading that IWATA is the way to go along with Kett Hydro Foundations. I would love to get OCC, but I am porcelain toned and the OCC in the Y0-Y2 have been sold out for ages.  Does anyone prefer OCC over Kett or vice versa? Thank you everyone!! Great thread. I really hope that it gets going again now that formulations have come a long way over the past couple of years. Yay!!


----------



## AliceYork (Aug 27, 2014)

I love the Mii make up primer

  The Silk smoothing face prep works best with skin because my pores are really bad  this help a lot tho.

  http://www.gerrardinternational.com/makeup/face/primer.html


----------

